# Fishing Biscayne National Park in an Ankona Native



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Fun video, looks like it was a good day on the water with the fam! Nice to get the kids out and build those memories.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice Skiff, but just like every day in Miami could not understand a word....


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Oye!


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

That’s miami....good fishing and eating!
Lots of memories from the 80’s and 90s growing up there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't beat fun with the kids fishing


----------

